# Early Ice Trip- Nov 2011



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Went up for an early ice trip with several board members (Orvis1, Jacksonman, Troutgass, dank80). Conditions were great and the fishing was fun. Logged my first Brookie through the ice and a personal best Brookie.

Good times fellas!

Here are a couple pics from the trip, feel free to add more to the thread from your own cameras. If you want the pics I have from my camera PM me your email address and I'll shoot them over to you.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Great trip guys. I had a blast. Although I didn't hook into the hog I was hoping for, it was probably my best day ice fishing ever as far as numbers and quality.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice work guys! Looks like the brook trout are doing well and you found a few non-sterile fish. Nice hybrid too! Hope I do as well this weekend.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Fish, How much do they charge to fish there these days?


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

blueboy22 said:


> Nice Fish, How much do they charge to fish there these days?


Just the Utah Lake standard rate. Well worth it!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That looks like fun. Great looking fish.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Gorgeous fish! Glad you guys found the ice you were looking for..


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Next year I want in!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice Tigru...very nice. 

Sounds like a good bunch of guy's to travel with.....did they catch any or did you catch them all?


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you use a 6 inch Auger? Doesn't look like the one in the 3rd pic would even get through. Pretty Fish, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice Fish..

Being a Suth'n Boy, I never had the chance to ice fish until I moved to Utah...
I've tried it a few times with a little success (emphasis on little)...
I almost put ice fishing in the category of "something for old men to do just to get away from old women"...
I need to re-evaluate...


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

.45 said:


> Very nice Tigru...very nice.
> 
> Sounds like a good bunch of guy's to travel with.....did they catch any or did you catch them all?


Indeed they are some good guys and we had fun. Actually, it was about even as far as numbers were concerned. It slowed down at times, but we all caught fish. The ugly guy in the pictures is Jacksonman


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

blueboy22 said:


> Do you use a 6 inch Auger? Doesn't look like the one in the 3rd pic would even get through. Pretty Fish, Thanks for sharing.


Yeah, a couple of the fish had some shoulders and we had to rely on each other to help pull them through the hole. A good problem to have for sure.

Ice was only about 3-5" thick, but plenty sturdy. We had a gas auger on hand, but pretty much stuck with hand augers. We had to drive to another part of the lake after our morning spot was spoiled by another group that got a little too cozy and decided to drill about 15 holes with a gas auger. Sustained loud noises typically = spooked fish.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Tigru said:


> blueboy22 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you use a 6 inch Auger? Doesn't look like the one in the 3rd pic would even get through. Pretty Fish, Thanks for sharing.
> ...


Thats to bad, someone has to always ruin it. I really like the Electric ice Auger I seen at Deer creek last Year, it was big but very quite.


----------



## onehun (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice!!! *******?

Edited by K2muskie...per the rules if the orginial poster didn't post the name of the body of water please don't attempt to guess the body of water. Recommend sending a PM


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Awesome. I wouldn't mind fishing there. -_O-


----------

